# Weekly Competition 2015-06



## Mike Hughey (Feb 3, 2015)

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please *use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com!* (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Odder if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 30 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.

*2x2x2*
*1. *F' R2 F' U' R2 U R' F'
*2. *U' R' U F U' R F' R2 F U'
*3. *U' R F' R' F' U2 R U F'
*4. *R2 U R U' R2 U F' R2 F'
*5. *U2 R' F R' U2 F2 R' U'

*3x3x3*
*1. *F' U2 L2 U2 R2 F R2 F L2 F' R' U R2 F L' R' B U R' B'
*2. *D2 R2 D2 L' B2 D2 F2 L' F2 U2 R D' B' U L2 R' B L' D2 R'
*3. *R2 F D2 U2 B R2 D2 B D2 R2 B U' F L D' B U B2 U F L2
*4. *R2 U L2 B2 D2 B2 D2 F2 U R2 D' B' L' U2 R2 B2 F D U' F U2
*5. *U L2 D B2 L2 B2 U F2 L2 F2 U R' D' R2 D B2 D' F' R' D R2

*4x4x4*
*1. *D' U2 L2 Uw U' B' Fw2 F' D2 Fw' L' R2 Uw B Fw F Uw' L Rw R' F U2 B Fw2 D B F' Rw Fw2 L D U2 R U Rw2 D2 Uw2 U2 L Rw2
*2. *L' Rw2 B' L2 B2 D Rw2 B2 D' F L2 D' Uw' Rw U' L2 Fw' L U2 L2 Rw2 D2 L' R' D U' L B Rw2 B Fw2 F2 Uw Rw R B L Rw R F2
*3. *L R' B' Rw Uw2 B' Fw2 F2 L' Uw2 U L D' U' B' F L' R' U2 F Rw' Fw2 R' Fw' D2 Uw R U2 Rw' Uw' L2 Fw F Rw' R U B2 U2 Fw' R
*4. *B' Fw' L Rw' R B2 F' Uw' Fw D2 L' Fw' R2 B' R2 Fw D' U B F2 L' B' F2 Rw2 U2 B2 U Fw2 R U R' B' Rw' B L' Rw B2 Uw' B' R
*5. *Fw L' D Fw L R2 D2 U' L2 R U B' D' Uw2 F2 L Fw2 F' D L' F' Rw2 B Uw2 L' Uw2 U2 R D2 Rw F2 R2 Uw2 Rw B2 L2 R' U2 Fw2 Rw

*5x5x5*
*1. *Lw2 Uw2 F2 Lw Dw Uw2 U Bw2 F2 D Bw' F2 Rw2 D' Dw2 Bw2 Fw' L U2 L' Uw' Fw' U Fw Rw D Uw Bw' Dw2 Lw R Dw2 Bw2 Fw F D' U Fw' Dw2 F2 D' Dw2 Uw' Bw' D Bw Dw Uw2 Bw2 L2 Bw Dw Rw U' B F' Dw' R' F L2
*2. *U2 L' Lw R2 Dw Bw' Fw2 U' R2 D Dw' Uw B2 U F Rw2 Bw' U L' R2 Dw Uw' Lw' Fw L' F Lw' R Uw2 Bw Fw2 F' Dw2 Uw2 U' Rw' R2 Bw2 Fw F Rw2 U2 Bw2 Dw2 U2 Bw' D2 U2 L Bw' Lw' Rw2 B Dw2 Uw2 Bw' Dw' Fw' D' B'
*3. *Fw L2 Lw' R2 Uw2 U' Fw' F R' Fw D2 Uw' F D Rw2 U2 B2 U' Bw' Fw2 Dw F' D' F' Rw2 U2 Bw2 F D2 Rw' F2 Lw' F2 Dw2 B' Dw' L' R' F L' Bw' D2 Uw Rw' Uw Fw' L' D Lw' Fw R' Bw2 U L2 Uw' L Lw2 B' L2 U2
*4. *B2 L' Rw2 Dw' Bw' F' Uw' Bw2 Lw Rw2 R' Bw U L' Rw' Fw Rw Dw2 B2 Bw Lw B' Rw2 R' F2 Lw B2 L Uw2 Bw F' Lw2 Uw L2 B' Bw L' Dw Rw' R2 Uw B Bw' F' Rw Uw' B F' R' Fw F2 Dw' L2 Lw2 Uw' U F' L2 Lw2 Bw'
*5. *B' L2 Fw' Dw2 U L' D2 B' Bw2 U B Uw2 U' B2 Uw Fw D' B' Bw2 F2 Dw2 Fw Rw' D' B' D2 Dw2 Uw Rw Fw' D' L' U L2 Fw2 D' U' B' Lw' R2 Fw F' Lw2 D' Rw B Fw U B2 Uw' Lw2 Rw Bw2 U' Rw' U2 L' Rw2 Bw' R

*6x6x6*
*1. *2B F2 2L' U 2R2 3F2 3U2 2U2 B' F' 3R' R' 3F' 2D L 2D B2 2F2 3R' 2U' F' 2D' 3R 2B' 3F2 3R' 2U2 F' 3R 2B' 2R R2 U2 2F2 3U2 3R R' 2B F2 U' R2 3F D2 3U2 2F' 3R' D2 3U' 2U' 2L' 2F2 L2 D2 2D 3U' 3F2 2D U2 B2 F U B2 2B' 3F' L2 3U2 2U2 R 2U' 2R
*2. *3F L2 U2 3R 2U R 3U' 2U2 2R' 3F 2D' L' 3F F' L2 U B' R 3F 2D 2L 3U B2 3F2 3U' R 3F2 D2 3U2 U 2B2 L 2D 2L2 3R 2B' 2R B' 2D2 2L 2D' 2U2 L' 2F2 3U2 2B2 U' 2L 3F F 2U R2 D2 B 2D 3U U B' R' 3U2 B' D2 F D 3U 3R 3U B' U2 3F2
*3. *2L' U2 B2 3R2 D 2D2 2U R 2D2 2U' B' 2F D 3R R F' 2D 2L' 2U B2 2F2 U 3F 2F2 3U' 2F 3R2 D' L' 3R 3U 2U F 2R D2 R2 2F' 2L2 3R 2B2 2R2 3F2 D' 3U B' 2B' 2D 2R2 R2 3F2 2U' 3R 2U' F L R' F2 3U 2L2 2F2 2U2 2L R' D2 2U' U' 3F' 3R2 2B2 F
*4. *2D' 2R' 2U' U2 2B2 F 2D' 2R' B' F U' 2L2 2R2 3U' 2R' U' R' 3U2 2R2 B' 2R2 3U2 R' 2B' 3R R' 2B' F2 L R' B' R2 2U' F2 D' B2 2F2 R B 2R' 2D' 3U' 2F2 3U 2B 3F' 2F2 2L 3R2 2U 2L2 2R2 2F' U' 2B' 2R' 2F' 2L2 D' 2U U2 R B2 2D2 3F2 U' 2L' R2 D B'
*5. *2B' D 2U 2B2 F2 2R2 R U 3R2 2R2 2U2 L2 2D 3U2 2L2 2F 2D2 2B 3R 3F' 3U2 L' F U' 2L 3F' 2R D2 R' 3U B 2R' R2 2D' B' 2B' D 2D 2F' F' D2 3R 2D' 3U' 2R' 2D' 2F' 2D2 3U2 3F2 2U U 3R' R' 2U B 2B2 2D2 R2 2B 2L' 2F' 3R 3U' 2R' R F 2D 3R2 B'

*7x7x7*
*1. *R' F 2L 3B2 2F 3U' 2B 2L' 3R 2R 3B' F 2U2 3L 3U2 L R 2D2 3U 3B2 2R F U2 3L 3B' D 2B2 3D' 3B2 R' 3D' 2B F' L2 3R 3D2 L2 B' 2B R' 2F' 2D R 3B2 3F2 2U 3B' 3L 2B2 3D' 2F2 2D 3L2 R' 3F' 2F F2 3L2 3B' 3L 3D' 3U F 3L2 3D 2U 2F2 F' 3D2 3B D2 2F' 3D 3L 2U 2B 3L' 2B 2F' 2L 3F2 3D R 3D' R2 2B' 3R U 3L' 2B' 2R2 D' 2L2 B' 2B R 2F 3D 2R' 3D2
*2. *D' 3F' 2D2 3L 3R2 2B' D' 2F L2 2L' 3L2 3R2 3F' 3L 3R 3B' 3F 2U' 2L' 3B2 R2 2B' 3B' F 2L 3L' 3R D' 3R' D 3D' U F2 D L' 2R2 2D 2U B2 L 2D2 L' 2R2 B2 3B' 2F2 3U B' D' 2D 3D' 2U' L2 R 2D 3L' 2D2 2F2 2L 3L2 3R2 2R' F' 3D 2U U' 2B' 3F' 2R F' U' 3B 2F' 2L 2R2 3D 2R2 3D2 U' 2B 3F2 3U R' D U2 2B2 U B' F D' 2U L 2R2 F2 3U2 2F' 3D2 2U 3B2 3L
*3. *2B2 2F2 R2 B D 3U2 3L2 3R2 2B2 3L' B 3L2 3F D 2D2 3R2 R2 D2 2R' 2D2 R2 3U' 3B' 2D' L U' B U2 2R' R' 2U2 3L' 3R 2R R2 D2 B' 3F' L2 3U2 3B2 2F' 3L 3R2 3F2 2U2 3B2 U2 B2 F2 3L' F 3L2 D' L2 2L 2R D2 R F' L 2L 3L2 3R2 3D L2 2L 3U' 2B2 3U 2F2 2U' 2B 3R 3B2 3D' 2B' L' 2F2 F2 L 2B2 D 2B' L' 2L 3L2 3B R' U' F' D2 2D 3L' 2R' 3D2 3U2 U' R2 B
*4. *B2 2B 3L 2B 2D 3U2 3B U' 2R2 3D2 3U2 L2 3F2 2L 2F' L' R' 3F L 2L2 3L2 U 2B2 2F2 2U2 B 3F 2L' F D2 U' B2 F 2D' 2L2 2R 2F U2 L2 3U' L2 2D 3R 2D' 3R R 2U 2L 3L' 3U L2 2L2 D' 3U' 2U2 B 3L U' 3B2 3D2 2B' 2F' L' 3B2 3F F' R D' 2D L U' 2F' 3D 2L 3U U2 3F2 2L 3R' 3F2 R' 3U' U 2L' F 2L' R2 3U 3F 3L2 D' 2D' 3D 3U 2R2 D' 2B2 2L R' 3F
*5. *D2 2D2 3U2 3B 2L 3L2 D2 2D2 F' 3L 2U' L2 2L R 3B L 3F 2D2 3U R B' L2 2L' 2U2 2L 2R' 2U' F2 2U F2 3U2 2U 2B' 2F' 2D 2R2 U' 2R' 3B' 2F' U 3B' L 3L' B2 L2 2D' 2R' D' 2B 3D B2 3B2 2U 3F' 2F' 2R U 2B 3B 3F' 2R B 2B 2R' 2D B 2F' D' U' 3L' 2R2 B2 3R 2B2 3F 2U R' 3D' 2U2 U 3R2 2B 3F 3U' 2R R' 3U L 2D' 3U 2B F2 3U' 3R' F 2U' 3L 2U' R2

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *F' R2 U F' R' F R2 F' U2
*2. *U2 F R' F R2 U' F2 U R U'
*3. *R' U2 R U' R U2 R' U R2 U'

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *F2 D L F2 L U F2 R U2 L2 D' B2 U2 B2 U R2 B2 L2
*2. *L2 B2 R' F2 R' F2 D2 R B2 R2 B2 F U L2 B D F' U2 L' R B
*3. *B2 R2 D' L2 U' L2 R2 U2 F2 U' B2 F' U2 R' U B R F2 R B' U

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *D' L2 Rw2 B' R F R' F2 D L R' F2 R' Fw' D B D2 Rw2 R' Fw U' R B Fw' D L' F R2 Fw2 F' Uw F2 Rw2 U' R2 F2 R' D R' D
*2. *L D2 Rw Uw F Rw2 B Rw' U L2 Uw2 R2 Fw2 L Uw2 B2 Uw Rw' Uw2 L' D2 U' B' R' Uw L Rw R' B Rw F2 Uw F Uw2 U' R' Uw R Fw F'
*3. *B2 Uw' F Rw' Uw' L2 B2 F' U' Fw2 D Fw2 F' Rw2 D2 F U Fw F2 Rw2 R2 Uw Fw D Fw' D' Uw F D2 R' F' R Uw2 B F' Uw2 Rw2 Uw' U' L

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *R D2 Bw' L2 Rw' B' Fw F U2 L' Lw' Rw R Uw Lw' B2 Dw2 U' Rw' Uw' U' Lw R' Bw' D' B2 Dw F' U' R' Uw' Bw D U' Rw Uw Bw D' B' R' Bw2 F L2 Bw Fw' L2 Fw2 Dw2 U Bw' Fw' U' Bw' L' Bw Fw' Lw Rw' Dw' Lw
*2. *D' B' Fw L2 Bw F' L2 Lw2 Uw U' Bw2 L D Bw U L' Fw Lw' B2 Fw' Dw' Bw' F Uw L2 F' Uw2 Lw Rw2 D2 Uw2 Rw F Uw Lw Rw' Dw2 Lw' B' Uw2 U' B' D2 L Dw' R' Dw2 Fw' L2 R' B Bw L' D Rw D Lw' Fw' F2 Uw
*3. *Lw Dw2 Rw B2 Lw' F' Rw R2 B2 Lw' Bw' U2 Rw' Fw2 R D U' Lw Rw D Uw R Dw Rw Uw B Fw' Lw Rw' Fw Lw2 Uw' U' L Lw' Bw Lw' R Bw2 L Rw' B' Fw' Rw' B2 U2 Rw' Bw2 Lw2 U' Rw2 U F D2 R U' B' Lw2 Dw2 Uw

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *U2 2L' B' 3U 2R F' 2D' L2 2F U' L2 2L R' U' 2B2 2U L' D2 2D2 L2 U 3F2 2F' U' R2 2B2 2L' 3R' 3U2 2F D B2 3F' D 2B 2R 2D' B' D2 3U' 2B' L' 3R' F2 D2 2U' 2F2 2L2 U' 3R' D2 3R' D 2D 3F 2U' B' 3R2 2B2 L' 2L 2R' R U' 3R' 2R' B 3F 2D' R'

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *B2 2D2 3U' 2R2 3F' 2L 2B' 3F2 3U' 2U' 3R2 2B 2F F' R2 D' 2L2 3R2 2R' R2 B2 3B 2U' 2F2 2D 3L2 3F D 2D U F2 3L2 3B2 2R2 R B' 2U B2 L' 2U' U 2B' 3F 2D 3U' 2L2 D 3U2 2L 2D B 2D 3L2 2U' L' 2R R2 2U' 2R 2B U2 2R' D' 3L2 2B' 2L 2B 3U 2B U2 2B U' 2F' 3L' D2 2D' 3R' 2F' 2R R2 2F' 2U2 3B2 F2 3D' 3L' B' 3B2 F' D' 2B2 3L2 D' 3B 3F2 D' R' 3B2 3R' 3F2

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *R2 U2 F2 D2 B' D2 F D2 R2 B2 U B U' L B R2 D' R2 U' F R
*2. *F B' U' F2 D F U2 F L' U2 B' U2 R2 F D2 R2 F2 L2 B D2
*3. *D' R' D2 B U2 R' D2 F' D R L' B2 R2 L U2 R L F2 U2 B2
*4. *L' U2 B2 R F2 U2 F2 D2 L2 D2 L' B' L' R' F' D2 F2 U B' R2 D
*5. *U L2 U R2 D F2 D2 B2 U F2 U2 R' D2 U F' L F U B L' R'
*6. *U2 R' F2 L' B2 D2 U2 L2 R' B2 L' U' L2 B' U F2 L' B' L' F'
*7. *U R2 F2 D' B' U R L U L2 F' D2 B' U2 R2 F' L2 U2 L2 U2
*8. *D' B2 U2 R2 D F2 U F2 R2 F2 U2 F' R F2 U2 L' F' U2 B R U'
*9. *U' F2 D2 U' B2 L2 D' R2 U L2 R2 B' R2 U B' F' R U' L B' D2
*10. *D2 F2 L2 D2 U L2 F2 U B2 R2 F2 R B2 U B U R U2 R2 F' R'
*11. *L2 U B2 L2 D2 R2 U2 R2 B2 D' B2 R' F D' F2 R2 B' R' D' U2
*12. *U2 F2 L2 U R2 F2 L2 B2 U R2 F2 R' U L2 U L2 U2 F' U B F'
*13. *D B2 U F2 R2 D' R2 F2 R2 D' B2 L R' F' L B L2 D R2 B2 F'
*14. *F2 U F2 D2 B2 R2 D B2 U L2 R2 B D U2 L2 B D2 R2 F2 L'
*15. *B2 D L2 D2 R2 U' F2 R2 U2 R2 U F' R U2 B' L2 R2 B D' L2
*16. *L2 D2 U R2 F2 R2 U' B2 D F2 R F R2 B' R' U' B' R' B' R2
*17. *R U2 L' B2 F2 R' B2 R' U2 R2 U' B R D2 B U2 B' R U' B2
*18. *D L2 D U R2 B2 L2 F2 U' B2 F2 L D L2 B2 D' L' D B' R
*19. *F L2 B' D2 B' D2 F2 R2 F R2 F2 U F L' B2 L B2 U' F2 U'
*20. *F' U2 F U2 L2 B2 D2 B' U2 L2 F' L B2 D R' B2 D B' R' D' F
*21. *B L2 U F' R2 L' U' B' D' L U2 L2 U2 R2 B2 U R2 L2 B2 D' L2
*22. *U2 F2 R2 F2 U' R2 U F2 D2 F2 U' F L U2 F' L2 F2 L D2 B' U
*23. *U2 B2 U2 F2 L2 U L2 R2 F2 R2 B2 R' D F' U F2 L' R' D' B' R2
*24. *F2 L2 F' U2 L2 U2 L2 B L2 F2 U' F' D' R' U F U B U2 F
*25. *U2 L2 U B2 D L2 B2 L2 D U2 L2 R' B' R' D U F D' R2 B'
*26. *F2 R2 U L2 R2 F2 R2 D B2 D2 L2 F L B' R2 F' L2 R2 D L' U2
*27. *B2 R' B2 R2 F2 U2 B2 R2 D2 L' R2 D R U2 B' R D2 U B' F2
*28. *L2 U2 F U2 F U2 R2 F2 D2 F' L2 R' D' L' D U' R2 D2 L' U'
*29. *U2 R B2 L D2 U2 R B2 D2 R B' D F L2 F' R' D2 F2 U B'
*30. *B' L2 F U2 B L2 F' U2 F D2 L2 D B2 L B' R' B' F' R' F2 L
*31. *L2 F2 R2 D U2 L2 R2 B2 D' R2 U R F L F2 L' R' B2 F R D'
*32. *B2 D' L2 D L2 U' B2 U' L2 R2 U F L U F2 R' F' R2 D2 B D'
*33. *D L2 R2 U B2 D U L2 B2 U' B2 L' F2 D' R B L2 F2 U2 F' D'
*34. *D' R2 B2 U2 L2 B2 U2 L2 U F2 U' F' D2 L B' R F' D' R D L
*35. *U2 B2 D B2 L2 D B2 D' R2 D' L2 F L' F2 U' L2 D' U2 F U' R2
*36. *F2 U L2 D' B2 U' R2 U2 L2 U' B2 L' B2 R2 D' R B' R' F' L2
*37. *F2 U2 R2 B2 U B2 L2 U' L2 U L2 B' L2 B2 R' F L2 D' L D' L
*38. *B L2 F R2 F' D2 B U2 L2 R2 B D' F L U2 F2 R' B R2 U2 L'
*39. *B2 R2 U L2 B2 D F2 D2 L2 F2 U2 F' D2 R U B' R D B' L R'
*40. *L2 D B2 F2 U L2 F2 D2 F2 D' U' R U B F' D' L B D2 L2 F2

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *D2 B2 L2 F' D2 F2 R2 U2 B L2 B' D' F L' D2 F2 U' R2 D2 B U'
*2. *L2 D' F2 R2 U' R2 D2 R2 U2 B L' D U' B' L' U B' U
*3. *U2 B2 D2 F' R2 F2 U2 L2 R2 F' L' D' B L' F U L R U' L2
*4. *R' D2 L D' B2 U F2 R' F B R2 F2 U D2 B2 D' F2 U B2 U' F2
*5. *R2 U2 R2 F2 D2 R2 U' L2 U B2 R2 F R2 F D' U' B' L' D' B

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *L2 B2 L' U2 L' D2 U2 R' D2 F2 R' B U2 R' F D U' F2 L F R2
*2. *R' F' U D F2 D2 R B R F2 R D2 R U2 R2 D2 L D2 R2
*3. *D F2 D R2 U' F2 D' B2 U R2 U' B' L2 U F2 R' D' L2 B L2 F'
*4. *F' U2 R2 D2 B D2 F2 R2 B' D2 F' U' L U' R' F2 R' D' U F R
*5. *R2 B2 L2 F D2 B R2 F D2 F2 D L' F U' F' R' B U' B2 R F

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *D' R' F U2 R L2 U2 R' F D F2 U D B2 L2 U R2 L2 D F2
*2. *U2 F2 R F2 R2 U2 R2 D2 R F2 L2 U' L' F' R B L F' R2 F L'
*3. *U' R2 U2 L2 F2 U L2 U L2 B2 U' L B R' U L' D' U B2 L D2
*4. *U2 L' D2 F2 U2 R2 B2 R B2 U2 R' F U2 F2 D2 L' B U R F R'
*5. *B2 U2 R2 F' U2 B L2 F D2 F2 D2 U R B F' R' U B' U2 R U2

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *L F R2 L' U' B2 R2 L' B2 D L2 B' L2 U2 R2 F R2 D2 B U2 F2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *R2 F R F2 R U R'
*3. *B L2 U2 B' D2 B R2 B' L2 B' F U' F2 R' B2 F' D L R' D
*4. *L2 D' Fw' Rw' R' F2 Rw2 Uw' U' Fw2 Uw L' B2 Rw R' Fw2 Rw' B' U' Rw2 R Uw Fw F' Uw2 F' D Uw L2 F Rw' F2 Rw' R' B' F Uw R' U R'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *U F' U R' F R' F' R F2 U'
*3. *R2 F U2 F2 D2 L2 U2 B' U2 F' U2 L' R B' D2 F L' R2 F2 D'
*4. *B R Fw F' Uw' Rw2 F2 L Fw2 F' Rw Fw2 R B F Uw2 Fw' D2 L2 D' L D2 Fw' D U2 L2 Uw' Fw U2 Rw' R2 D2 Uw' L' R' Fw L' Rw' Uw' Rw'
*5. *R2 B D2 Fw L D' Uw U2 Bw Dw' L' Bw' Dw B2 Bw Fw2 L' Lw2 R' Uw' Rw' R' B' Rw' R F2 Lw Dw2 Uw2 F Rw Fw2 Uw' Lw D F Uw2 L Dw' L' Lw2 Fw U Bw2 F L' Fw2 L2 F' Rw' B D2 Uw Lw2 Fw D B2 Bw Fw2 F2

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=2,d=4 / dUdU u=2,d=1 / ddUU u=-4,d=-2 / UdUd u=-5,d=1 / dUUU u=5 / UdUU u=6 / UUUd u=2 / UUdU u=4 / UUUU u=-3 / dddd d=4 / dUdU
*2. *UUdd u=3,d=-1 / dUdU u=5,d=6 / ddUU u=5,d=0 / UdUd u=0,d=0 / dUUU u=3 / UdUU u=-1 / UUUd u=0 / UUdU u=-4 / UUUU u=3 / dddd d=6 / UUdU
*3. *UUdd u=0,d=1 / dUdU u=4,d=6 / ddUU u=1,d=-3 / UdUd u=4,d=5 / dUUU u=6 / UdUU u=-3 / UUUd u=0 / UUdU u=2 / UUUU u=4 / dddd d=6 / UdUU
*4. *UUdd u=2,d=6 / dUdU u=2,d=-2 / ddUU u=4,d=3 / UdUd u=-4,d=-2 / dUUU u=4 / UdUU u=6 / UUUd u=-2 / UUdU u=-5 / UUUU u=2 / dddd d=6 / dUUU
*5. *UUdd u=-4,d=4 / dUdU u=-4,d=4 / ddUU u=-2,d=4 / UdUd u=-4,d=6 / dUUU u=2 / UdUU u=2 / UUUd u=1 / UUdU u=-2 / UUUU u=1 / dddd d=6 / UUUd

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
*2. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
*3. *R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
*4. *R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
*5. *R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U

*PyraMinx*
*1. *B' R' B' L' R' L' R B' l' r b' u
*2. *U R L U' R' L' U L' B' l' b u
*3. *R U' R U' R L' U R' l' r b' u
*4. *U' B U R L R' L B' l b'
*5. *R U' B U' R' B' R B' l' r b

*Square-1*
*1. *(0, -1) / (0, 3) / (3, 3) / (-2, 1) / (-4, -1) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (4, 1) / (-4, 0) / (0, 3) / (3, 0) / (0, -2) / (4, 0)
*2. *(0, -1) / (1, -5) / (2, -1) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-5, 1) / (-1, 2) / (-3, 0) / (0, 1) / (0, 3) / (-5, 2) / (0, -4) / (0, 1) / (-1, -4)
*3. *(0, 2) / (-2, 1) / (-3, 0) / (3, 0) / (5, -1) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 1) / (-1, 2) / (0, 4) / (3, 0) / (1, 0) / (-4, 0) / (2, 0) / (0, -1) / (-4, 0)
*4. *(1, 0) / (5, -1) / (6, 3) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 1) / (-1, 2) / (3, 0) / (0, -2) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (2, -2) / (-2, 2) / (-1, 0)
*5. *(1, -3) / (2, -1) / (0, 3) / (-3, 6) / (-5, -2) / (-4, -1) / (-2, 1) / (-1, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, -1) / (2, 0) / (-5, 4) /

*Skewb*
*1. *L' U R' D R U R' D' U' D' U'
*2. *L D' L U D U L R' U' D' U'
*3. *U' L R D L' R U L' U' D' U'
*4. *L' R' L' U L R L U L' D' U'
*5. *U D' U D' L U L R U' D' U'


----------



## Rocky0701 (Feb 3, 2015)

3x3 Blindfolded: 2:36.125 4:41.073 2:47.201 = 2:36.125


----------



## MarcelP (Feb 4, 2015)

*2X2x2:* 9.56 8.37 (7.22) (9.77) 8.84 = *8.92*
*3X3X3:* 17.82 (21.70) 20.60 (17.64) 18.80 = *19.07*
*4X4X4:* (1:55.24) 1:50.08 1:51.24 1:50.08 (1:26.79) = *1:50.47* // Single PB


----------



## notfeliks (Feb 5, 2015)

*3x3*: 15.43, 16.24, (14.56), (16.99), 16.48 = *16.05* ew
*4x4*: (1:17.93), 1:22.07, 1:36.92, 1:36.12, (2:20.26) = *1:31.70*
*OH*: 26.06, 28.90, (23.11), (33.61), 29.67 = *28.21*


----------



## Sir E Brum (Feb 5, 2015)

*3x3: *(14.52), 15.87, (17.46), 16.35+, 16.42 = *16.21*
*3BLD: *DNF DNF 5:11.93 = *5:11.93*


----------



## MatsBergsten (Feb 6, 2015)

*4x4BLD = 6:47.28* [4:15]
I'm ill and haven't touched a cube in three days but I still know how 
Edit: 2 days later still
*2x2BLD = 40.07*
*3x3BLD = 1:28.34* [38]
Edit: another 2 days:
Still ill but managed a 5 (of 3)
*5x5BLD: 17:24.63* dnf, dnf, 17:24.63
and a small Multi
*Multi: 3/4 = 2* in 14:10 [9:13]


----------



## Cubeologist (Feb 6, 2015)

2x2) avg of 5: 7.19

Time List:
1. (10.25) F' R2 F' U' R2 U R' F' 
2. (6.40) U' R' U F U' R F' R2 F U' 
3. 6.53 U' R F' R' F' U2 R U F' 
4. 7.73 R2 U R U' R2 U F' R2 F' 
5. 7.31 U2 R' F R' U2 F2 R' U'

3x3) avg of 5: 20.64

Time List:
1. (19.42) F' U2 L2 U2 R2 F R2 F L2 F' R' U R2 F L' R' B U R' B' 
2. (25.49) D2 R2 D2 L' B2 D2 F2 L' F2 U2 R D' B' U L2 R' B L' D2 R' 
3. 19.88 R2 F D2 U2 B R2 D2 B D2 R2 B U' F L D' B U B2 U F L2 
4. 20.35 R2 U L2 B2 D2 B2 D2 F2 U R2 D' B' L' U2 R2 B2 F D U' F U2 
5. 21.68 U L2 D B2 L2 B2 U F2 L2 F2 U R' D' R2 D B2 D' F' R' D R2

4x4) avg of 5: 1:54.39

Time List:
1. 1:52.09 D' U2 L2 Uw U' B' Fw2 F' D2 Fw' L' R2 Uw B Fw F Uw' L Rw R' F U2 B Fw2 D B F' Rw Fw2 L D U2 R U Rw2 D2 Uw2 U2 L Rw2 
2. (1:27.67) L' Rw2 B' L2 B2 D Rw2 B2 D' F L2 D' Uw' Rw U' L2 Fw' L U2 L2 Rw2 D2 L' R' D U' L B Rw2 B Fw2 F2 Uw Rw R B L Rw R F2 
3. 1:59.57 L R' B' Rw Uw2 B' Fw2 F2 L' Uw2 U L D' U' B' F L' R' U2 F Rw' Fw2 R' Fw' D2 Uw R U2 Rw' Uw' L2 Fw F Rw' R U B2 U2 Fw' R 
4. 1:51.50 B' Fw' L Rw' R B2 F' Uw' Fw D2 L' Fw' R2 B' R2 Fw D' U B F2 L' B' F2 Rw2 U2 B2 U Fw2 R U R' B' Rw' B L' Rw B2 Uw' B' R 
5. (2:49.33) Fw L' D Fw L R2 D2 U' L2 R U B' D' Uw2 F2 L Fw2 F' D L' F' Rw2 B Uw2 L' Uw2 U2 R D2 Rw F2 R2 Uw2 Rw B2 L2 R' U2 Fw2 Rw


----------



## SirWaffle (Feb 6, 2015)

3x3: 12.85, 14.29, 11.94, 11.17, 13.20 = 12.66


----------



## Popo4123 (Feb 7, 2015)

4x4 avg of 5: 1:10.31
Time List:
1. (1:07.76)
2. 1:11.56
3. 1:10.65
4. (1:12.97)
5. 1:08.71 
I got PLL Parity on every solve, probably would've gotten a 1:07 average or less.


----------



## pyr14 (Feb 7, 2015)

clock - 16.43, 19.04, 28.83, 17.04, 24.10 (ao5 = 20.06)
2x2 - 3.57, 6.80, 5.47, 5.62, 6.21 (ao5 = 5.77)
3x3 normal - 21.22+, 23.95, 23.14, 21.55, 24.80 (ao5 = 22.88)
pyraminx - 8.10, 8.08, 8.62, 5.41, 7.71 (ao5 = 7.96)


----------



## Myachii (Feb 7, 2015)

2x2 - (5.96), (8.16), 6.92, 6.91, 6.28 = 6.70
3x3 - 18.85, 18.64, 17.12, (16.68), (20.07) = 18.20
4x4 - 1:04.78, (1:01.08), (1:07.15), 1:01.30, 1:03.98 = 1:03.35
5x5 - 2:01.50, (2:07.58), 2:03.33, (1:59.00), 2:05.52 = 2:03.45
6x6 - 4:20.55, 
7x7 - 
3BLD - 4:59.57, 4:38.93, 4:57.36 = (MO3: 4:51.95, BO3: 4:38.93)
MBLD - 1/2 in 14:35.93 //3 edges off the second one. First time I ever tried more than 1 cube xD
3OH - 44.09, (45.92), (33.46), 33.60, 45.07 = 40.92
2-3-4 Relay - 1:44.47
2-3-4-5 Relay - 3:30.33
Magic - 1.85, 1.54, 1.53, (2.07), (1.52) = 1.64
Clock - 18.26, 20.46, (15.93), (21.97), 16.67 = 18.46
Megaminx - 
Pyraminx - 10.27, 11.84, (19.17), (6.45), 9.46 = 10.52 //dat comeback doe

GL to all


----------



## Dene (Feb 8, 2015)

*3x3:* 15.69, 13.60, 15.24, (11.17), (16.23) = 14.84
*4x4:* (1:05.00), (56.53), 1:04.67, 1:00.18, 1:00.35 = 1:01.73
*5x5:* (1:39.87), 1:40.70, (1:49.42), 1:40.17, 1:47.82 = 1:42.90
*6x6:* 3:04.60, 2:52.61, (3:06.76), (2:51.18), 3:04.00 = 3:00.40
*7x7:* 4:14.65, (3:57.24), (4:34.76), 4:15.18, 4:29.48 = 4:19.77
*OH:* 29.52, 27.48, 31.72, (33.99), (26.49) = 29.57
*Megaminx:* 1:58.91, 1:58.76, (2:07.34), 2:02.39, (1:56.79) = 2:00.02


----------



## DuLe (Feb 8, 2015)

*333*: 16.04, (17.53), 16.30, (15.07), 16.61 = *16.32*
*222*: 6.02, (7.56), (5.63), 7.14, 6.39 = *6.52*
*444*: (1:09.17), 1:20.38, 1:25.83, 1:20.95, (1:26.50) = *1:22.39*
*555*: 2:18.87, (2:12.61), (2:40.05), 2:14.82, 2:28.58 = *2:20.76*
*333 BLD*: (2:41.33), (DNF), 2:28.98 = *2:28.98*
*333 OH*: (DNF), (32.43), 39.79, 51.74, 45.39 = *45.64*
*PYRAM*: 5.75, 5.72, 5.73, (5.86), (5.69) = *5.73*


----------



## Memphis3000 (Feb 8, 2015)

2x2:
avg of 5: 4.881
Time List:
1. (3.960) F' R2 F' U' R2 U R' F' 
2. 4.553 U' R' U F U' R F' R2 F U' 
3. 4.242 U' R F' R' F' U2 R U F' 
4. 5.848 R2 U R U' R2 U F' R2 F' 
5. (8.529) U2 R' F R' U2 F2 R' U'
3x3:
avg of 5: 16.753
Time List:
1. (17.938) F' U2 L2 U2 R2 F R2 F L2 F' R' U R2 F L' R' B U R' B'
2. (14.423) D2 R2 D2 L' B2 D2 F2 L' F2 U2 R D' B' U L2 R' B L' D2 R' 
3. 17.232 R2 F D2 U2 B R2 D2 B D2 R2 B U' F L D' B U B2 U F L2 
4. 15.198 R2 U L2 B2 D2 B2 D2 F2 U R2 D' B' L' U2 R2 B2 F D U' F U2 
5. 17.830 U L2 D B2 L2 B2 U F2 L2 F2 U R' D' R2 D B2 D' F' R' D R2 
2x2 Blindfolded:
mean of 3: 2:44.926
Time List:
1. 2:00.536 F' R2 U F' R' F R2 F' U2 
2. 1:49.975 U2 F R' F R2 U' F2 U R U' 
3. 4:24.267 R' U2 R U' R U2 R' U R2 U'
3x3 One-handed:
avg of 5: 50.558
Time List:
1. 50.045 D2 B2 L2 F' D2 F2 R2 U2 B L2 B' D' F L' D2 F2 U' R2 D2 B U' 
2. (54.706) L2 D' F2 R2 U' R2 D2 R2 U2 B L' D U' B' L' U B' U 
3. (47.359) U2 B2 D2 F' R2 F2 U2 L2 R2 F' L' D' B L' F U L R U' L2 
4. 50.558 R' D2 L D' B2 U F2 R' F B R2 F2 U D2 B2 D' F2 U B2 U' F2 
5. 51.070 R2 U2 R2 F2 D2 R2 U' L2 U B2 R2 F R2 F D' U' B' L' D' B
Pyraminx:
avg of 5: 10.353
Time List:
1. 10.389 B' R' B' L' R' L' R B' l' r b' u 
2. 11.520 U R L U' R' L' U L' B' l' b u 
3. (12.345) R U' R U' R L' U R' l' r b' u 
4. (8.333) U' B U R L R' L B' l b' 
5. 9.151 R U' B U' R' B' R B' l' r b
Skewb:
avg of 5: 12.060
Time List:
1. 11.095 L' U R' D R U R' D' U' D' U' 
2. (9.976) L D' L U D U L R' U' D' U' 
3. 14.903 U' L R D L' R U L' U' D' U' 
4. 10.183 L' R' L' U L R L U L' D' U' 
5. (17.921) U D' U D' L U L R U' D' U'


----------



## cmhardw (Feb 9, 2015)

*4x4x4BLD:* DNF, DNF, DNS
*5x5x5BLD:* 14:37.09, 12:17.71, DNS


----------



## MatsBergsten (Feb 10, 2015)

Results week 6, congrats to Iggy, FaLoL and EMI!

*2x2x2*(32)

 1.86 BWCuber
 2.49 Iggy
 2.79 DanpHan
 3.24 Jasiolek
 3.36 Matei N.
 3.63 Kwasny
 3.88 EMI
 3.91 Owczar
 4.12 pantu2000
 4.37 lejitcuber
 4.55 Cale S
 4.56 Memphis3000
 4.70 Wilhelm
 4.75 giorgi
 5.01 ichcubegern
 5.06 Newcuber000
 5.06 FaLoL
 5.58 thatkid
 5.76 sneaklyfox
 5.77 pyr14
 6.15 daryl
 6.28 bjs5890
 6.52 DuLe
 6.58 Moz
 6.70 Myachii
 7.15 Cubeologist
 7.80 ickathu
 7.98 Schmidt
 8.22 Mike Hughey
 8.92 MarcelP
 9.26 h2f
 9.98 Bubbagrub
*3x3x3 *(45)

 9.00 DanpHan
 9.86 BWCuber
 10.20 EMI
 10.93 Iggy
 11.92 FaLoL
 11.96 Jasiolek
 12.49 qaz
 12.51 Keroma12
 12.66 SirWaffle
 12.86 Wilhelm
 12.92 sneaklyfox
 13.12 lejitcuber
 13.20 giorgi
 13.29 VeryKewlName
 13.48 Kwasny
 14.37 ichcubegern
 14.50 Owczar
 14.84 Dene
 14.89 bjs5890
 14.94 Newcuber000
 16.05 notfeliks
 16.21 Sir E Brum
 16.32 DuLe
 16.39 Memphis3000
 16.47 alex_eu0606
 16.67 ickathu
 17.16 Cale S
 17.22 daryl
 17.51 pantu2000
 17.76 Matei N.
 18.20 Myachii
 18.39 gakybingem
 18.91 Perff
 19.07 MarcelP
 20.14 HUBSON
 20.29 Cubeologist
 20.85 Schmidt
 21.11 thatkid
 22.17 Mike Hughey
 22.88 pyr14
 23.72 h2f
 28.18 FishSaysMOO
 31.18 garrettrogers02
 33.99 Bubbagrub
 55.48 1davey29
*4x4x4*(23)

 40.76 DanpHan
 41.26 EMI
 44.79 FaLoL
 46.86 Iggy
 54.57 Wilhelm
 55.01 Kwasny
 55.56 Jasiolek
 1:00.36 Owczar
 1:01.60 sneaklyfox
 1:01.73 Dene
 1:02.87 thatkid
 1:03.35 Myachii
 1:09.12 Cale S
 1:10.84 Popo4123
 1:15.36 ickathu
 1:16.61 bjs5890
 1:22.39 DuLe
 1:26.88 Schmidt
 1:29.43 h2f
 1:31.18 ichcubegern
 1:31.70 notfeliks
 1:50.47 MarcelP
 1:52.66 Cubeologist
*5x5x5*(16)

 1:29.49 FaLoL
 1:31.97 Wilhelm
 1:42.53 Keroma12
 1:42.90 Dene
 1:43.39 ichcubegern
 2:03.45 Myachii
 2:10.65 Cale S
 2:19.72 thatkid
 2:20.76 DuLe
 2:38.43 Jasiolek
 2:44.03 bjs5890
 2:46.86 ickathu
 3:01.23 CyanSandwich
 3:12.36 sneaklyfox
 3:41.93 h2f
 DNF Owczar
*6x6x6*(7)

 2:46.62 Wilhelm
 2:54.96 FaLoL
 3:00.40 Dene
 3:55.02 Keroma12
 8:51.28 h2f
 DNF Owczar
 DNF Myachii
*7x7x7*(3)

 4:19.77 Dene
 4:25.59 FaLoL
 DNF Wilhelm
*3x3 one handed*(26)

 19.31 EMI
 21.75 BWCuber
 22.83 Iggy
 24.08 Wilhelm
 24.54 ichcubegern
 27.39 giorgi
 27.96 sneaklyfox
 28.21 notfeliks
 28.24 Jasiolek
 29.57 Dene
 29.77 Owczar
 30.86 Newcuber000
 34.76 FaLoL
 35.63 pantu2000
 36.00 daryl
 37.59 bjs5890
 39.00 Matei N.
 40.92 Myachii
 45.64 DuLe
 49.65 Schmidt
 50.38 Memphis3000
 52.52 Bubbagrub
 53.01 HUBSON
 56.10 ickathu
 1:03.26 h2f
 1:07.20 CyanSandwich
*3x3 with feet*(1)

 2:19.58 Owczar
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(14)

 6.46 BWCuber
 12.63 Owczar
 13.80 EMI
 16.33 Cale S
 19.95 Mike Hughey
 22.48 alex_eu0606
 25.83 Matei N.
 35.98 lejitcuber
 39.09 h2f
 40.07 MatsBergsten
 49.06 Adi Rosu
 1:08.13 Schmidt
 1:09.30 FaLoL
 DNF Jasiolek
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(11)

 38.30 Iggy
 42.47 Cale S
 1:22.75 Mike Hughey
 1:28.34 MatsBergsten
 1:48.17 EMI
 2:24.24 Adi Rosu
 2:28.98 DuLe
 2:36.12 Rocky0701
 3:35.90 h2f
 4:38.93 Myachii
 5:11.93 Sir E Brum
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(4)

 4:00.95 Cale S
 6:47.28 MatsBergsten
21:51.81 h2f
 DNF cmhardw
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(4)

 7:49.02 Cale S
12:17.71 cmhardw
17:24.63 MatsBergsten
 DNF h2f
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(1)

 DNF Cale S
*3x3 Multi blind*(4)

20/25 (56:19)  Iggy
3/4 (14:10)  MatsBergsten
1/2 (10:36)  h2f
1/2 (14:35)  Myachii
*3x3 Match the scramble*(1)

 DNF Owczar
*2-3-4 Relay*(10)

 48.42 EMI
 1:03.16 Iggy
 1:11.34 FaLoL
 1:12.80 Jasiolek
 1:17.75 Owczar
 1:21.62 sneaklyfox
 1:44.47 Myachii
 1:55.82 bjs5890
 1:56.96 Schmidt
 2:00.02 h2f
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(6)

 2:41.76 FaLoL
 3:30.33 Myachii
 4:09.77 alex_eu0606
 4:09.88 bjs5890
 4:27.08 pantu2000
 6:12.35 h2f
*Magic*(4)

 1.40 Wilhelm
 1.64 Myachii
 2.16 Schmidt
 4.86 FaLoL
*Skewb*(15)

 4.12 Kubys123
 4.34 lejitcuber
 5.41 Cale S
 6.01 Wilhelm
 6.76 Jasiolek
 7.03 alex_eu0606
 7.17 daryl
 7.29 Owczar
 7.88 Matei N.
 11.11 Memphis3000
 14.19 FaLoL
 16.65 h2f
 16.91 bjs5890
 20.58 Schmidt
 26.02 Bubbagrub
*Clock*(6)

 8.79 Perff
 10.44 Wilhelm
 18.46 Myachii
 19.75 Schmidt
 20.06 pyr14
 23.49 FaLoL
*Pyraminx*(18)

 4.46 lejitcuber
 5.73 DuLe
 5.91 ickathu
 6.56 Iggy
 7.70 sneaklyfox
 7.73 Jasiolek
 7.96 pyr14
 8.00 pantu2000
 8.18 Matei N.
 8.50 Owczar
 8.63 giorgi
 8.68 Cale S
 8.97 FaLoL
 10.52 Myachii
 10.75 Memphis3000
 11.76 bjs5890
 16.43 Schmidt
 18.33 Bubbagrub
*Megaminx*(5)

 1:32.37 FaLoL
 2:00.02 Dene
 2:33.68 Owczar
 2:47.83 Cale S
 3:05.55 bjs5890
*Square-1*(6)

 14.71 EMI
 17.30 Iggy
 23.92 daryl
 42.02 Cale S
 45.18 Matei N.
 1:21.55 Schmidt
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(8)

28 guusrs
29 EMI
31 Cale S
31 okayama
33 ichcubegern
39 Mike Hughey
44 h2f
58 Owczar

*Contest results*

240 Iggy
199 FaLoL
196 EMI
193 Cale S
184 Owczar
177 Wilhelm
169 Jasiolek
128 sneaklyfox
127 BWCuber
126 Myachii
118 ichcubegern
117 Dene
107 DanpHan
107 lejitcuber
106 bjs5890
103 DuLe
103 h2f
100 Matei N.
92 giorgi
85 Kwasny
81 pantu2000
79 ickathu
71 Memphis3000
70 Schmidt
70 Keroma12
69 daryl
67 Newcuber000
59 thatkid
58 notfeliks
56 MatsBergsten
56 Mike Hughey
54 alex_eu0606
42 pyr14
42 qaz
40 SirWaffle
35 VeryKewlName
33 Sir E Brum
27 Cubeologist
26 MarcelP
24 Perff
22 Bubbagrub
22 HUBSON
18 guusrs
18 Adi Rosu
17 gakybingem
16 okayama
16 Kubys123
14 Popo4123
14 CyanSandwich
13 cmhardw
11 Moz
9 Rocky0701
7 FishSaysMOO
6 garrettrogers02
4 1davey29


----------

